# Additions and Subtractions



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Add: Boris Diaw, Kurt Thomas, Brian Grant, James Jones, Raja Bell

Subtract: Q, JJ, Nate Robinson, Steven Hunter

The Suns literally ran away with the West last season, but major changes threaten to end some of the fun. Losing Johnson was an especially tough blow. Not only was he the team's best 3-point shooter, but he was also the primary backup at the point for Steve Nash. Thomas, Bell, Diaw and Grant all add defensive toughness, something the Suns sorely lacked last season. But to get it, you've got to wonder if the Suns traded away the critical elements that made them special last year. I doubt they'll be nearly as good (or entertaining) during the regular season. But if the toughness pays off in the playoffs, GM Bryan Colangelo doesn't care


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

ah...you already posted this... my bad.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

Kekai said:


> Add: Boris Diaw, Kurt Thomas, Brian Grant, James Jones, Raja Bell
> 
> Subtract: Q, JJ, Nate Robinson, Steven Hunter
> 
> The Suns literally ran away with the West last season, but major changes threaten to end some of the fun. Losing Johnson was an especially tough blow. Not only was he the team's best 3-point shooter, but he was also the primary backup at the point for Steve Nash. Thomas, Bell, Diaw and Grant all add defensive toughness, something the Suns sorely lacked last season. But to get it, you've got to wonder if the Suns traded away the critical elements that made them special last year. I doubt they'll be nearly as good (or entertaining) during the regular season. But if the toughness pays off in the playoffs, GM Bryan Colangelo doesn't care


If the Suns go away from the "fun and gun" style, it will be choice and not due to personnel. The decision to play big will be because now the Suns will have big guys who can actually play - defend, rebound, and shoot.

If the Suns decided that the way to win was to go with the small lineup, the net result could be very similar. Between the two, JJ and Q, the Suns shot 40.3% for three. They are being replaced by Bell who shot 40.3% and Jones who shot 39.8%. Plus the Suns return Jim Jackson who shot 45.9% for three during the season for the Suns and 51.6% during the playoffs.

It should be noted that JJ shot only 30.5% for three the season before Nash joined the team. Bell and Jones are coming from slow down teams where they rarely got open looks. The Jazz (even with Bell) averaged only 32.8% for three and the Pacers (with Jones) shot just 34.4%.

If the Suns add Finley, it would mean adding another very good three point shooter to this team, but even without him I see no reason to believe they would have to stop the style that got them to the conference finals.


----------



## MrFloppy (Jun 25, 2005)

Nate Robinson was never here so we didn't loose him. Did we also loose Marcin Gortat?

We probably wouldn't have drafted Robinson if we had that pick anyway...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

MrFloppy said:


> Nate Robinson was never here so we didn't loose him. Did we also loose Marcin Gortat?
> 
> We probably wouldn't have drafted Robinson if we had that pick anyway...


Yep, Francisco Garcia, the 6'7" SG from Louisville was our target. Knicks held this yrs first rd pick up for grabs, and we had to do it cuz of alienating Q for trading him and then it falling through.


----------

